# New flames pattern welded damascus pics...



## gollum (Jul 2, 2009)

continued from this thread ...some nice pics of my latest blades etc...







hmmm ... whats in here? .....
.

.

.

.



















looks shiney ... my precious 
















these pics aren't the best ... it is hard to capture knives ...
unless you use a lightbox and quality camera ...
still I hope you get the general idea...

as I said in my previous thread ... 
using 1075 and 15n20 stock to produce this pattern welded damascus 
created by many twists and folds ... many hours work


















the guard takes several extra processes to include the textured finish
it has mokume up front with nickel silver and bronze and fibre spacers
they lead to the Australian River Red Gum Burl handle 











checkered butt for thumb grip (and looks)...spot the missing check..
I will re-do it









this pic doesn't really capture the beautiful flames of the forged to shape blade ... 
but it really looks better when its in your hand as the light collects all the facets of the patterns...

for those who may wish to know the blade was hand rubbed for most of a day,on a super flat granite slab,
from 600 grit through to 2500 grit and then crocus paper and final light buff... 
this gives it a real flashing type of effect due to being so mirror like on the bevels.
So sharp the hairs on my arm jumped off before the edge came near it .. heh heh heh 




Thanks for looking ... comments welcome

cheers Jason


----------



## gollum (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Pattern welded damascus knives and other pics...*

oh I did say blades

so here is a couple of other recently finished blades aswell






folder ...

liner lock
Titanium liners 
fossil mammoth bark ivory slabs
mokume bolsters
stainless damascus twist pattern clip blade
torx construction













super miniature stainless damasteel toothpick sharpener!:tinfoil:






















enjoy the pics cheers Jason


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 3, 2009)

as soon as i saw the handle in the 2nd pic voice in my head said Burl! hah. good guess.. 

very nice knives again. 

the psyderco looking custom folder is cool.. not a fan of bone. but the mokume looks funky. 

toothpick made me think..
if you have any extra bits and pieces left over of all that damascus steel you have forged.

any thoughts of making small "jewlery" out of them.. something like coin sized or look alike pendant would be cool. or maybe heart shaped or something.. or my favorite: arrowhead. 

(i probably will make few pendants of the burl wood i have, as xmas presents to the female friends/family. it has that nice detail even in smaller sized piece)


----------



## gollum (Aug 5, 2009)

I do make little things out of offcuts

never throw any damascus away

I make skull beads 
micro knives
beads keyfobs
rings 

cheers Jason


----------



## Letomax (Aug 9, 2009)

Jason, how do I go about buying one of your micro damascus knives? Cheers Mick


----------



## gollum (Aug 9, 2009)

asking me here is a good start :thumbsup:

cost is US$75 plus $3 shipping
paypal is [email protected]
let me know here or P/M me 

cheers Jason


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous. i should send this link to my mate in australia. my biggest problem is, i want to visit him someday and i do not want his wife to kill me 

lovely knives


----------



## gollum (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks Ptolemy
I am in Brisbane if you mate wants to find me 
I am on an Australian forum called Laventrix

http://laventrix.net/index.php

cheers Jason

update... website is no longer going


----------



## USACelt (Aug 10, 2009)

First I want to say those are beautiful blades. This is a little off subject, but you seem to have a good enough camera. It appears you are using a direct flash, try putting a tissue over the flash to diffuse it. This will reduce the glare. There are other ways of taking this shot, but this will help. Thanks for letting me put in my 2 cents.


----------



## gollum (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks USA Celt

a handy tip cheers 
I was a little busy that day and just wanted to get a pic up for ppl

I'll put some better pics up later


----------



## Letomax (Aug 10, 2009)

gollum said:


> asking me here is a good start :thumbsup:
> 
> cost is US$75 plus $3 shipping
> paypal is [email protected]
> ...


 
Jason, what are the dimensions of this knife?


----------



## gollum (Aug 11, 2009)

oal is 16.18mm = 0.636"
blade length 10.05mm = 0.395"

this makes it amazingly small

there are other pics of my other micro knives here on cpf with objects giving scale 
e.g. matchheads etc...











cheers Jason


----------



## SmurfTacular (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow you make some really beautiful knives. Amazing attention to detail.


----------



## jmkeuning (Oct 16, 2010)

> super miniature stainless damasteel toothpick sharpener!



Coolest thing I've seen in a while. Amazing.


----------



## gollum (Apr 18, 2012)

this is a bit old but i have it linked in my sig so 
I am updating with a few newer items

cheers for looking


----------



## gollum (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## gollum (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Draven451 (Apr 19, 2012)

gollum said:


>



Awesome work on these little knives! I love damascus. Please pm me details on these two lovely knives


----------



## gollum (Apr 19, 2012)

ok shall do 
cheers


----------



## Learnin (Apr 19, 2012)

Those are really nice, Jason! Please forgive me if I continue to claim that the neck knife you made me is the best!

C.


----------



## gollum (Apr 20, 2012)

cheers Learnin

IT IS the best when its the one in your hand when you need it
that or on the neckcord


----------



## gollum (Apr 22, 2012)

this is my first ever knife with tritium
pics










its a blue 1.5 x 5mm [email protected] vial in the spine


----------



## ffemt6263 (Apr 22, 2012)

^ beautiful knife! Does this knife have a sheath? And can you post a pic with something for size comparison? And lastly...is it for sale?!


----------



## gollum (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for the inquiry ffemt6263

the knife is sold sorry
I sent it without taking pics
but the customer took them for me
it is about 3" long overall
cheers Jason

oops forgot ... yes it has a black kydex sheath and paracord for neckcarry

contact me if you are interested in a similar one i can make it but i have many orders currently


----------



## gollum (Apr 28, 2012)

really like this texture on heavy etched Mokume
it can be tricky to get a heavy etch without pitting and or loss of detail
then theres polishing... another story altogether







this one is on black paracord and has Blue tritium eyes

thanks for looking
Jason


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 29, 2012)

gollum said:


> really like this texture on heavy etched Mokume
> it can be tricky to get a heavy etch without pitting and or loss of detail
> then theres polishing... another story altogether
> 
> ...



Awesome detail! What is the dimensions of this piece? Can you photograph it next to something so we can get an idea of the scale?

Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (May 2, 2012)

sorry I have been busy...
the trits are 5mm x 1.5mm [email protected] trits and the cord is standard paracord
the bead is about 16mm tall and 14mm across,weighs 10.4 grams
about as big as a thumbnail I guess
quite a nice size
detail is very noticable you can feel the texture easily
thanks Jason


----------



## gollum (May 2, 2012)

I've just finished another MOKUME Gane Skull bead.

this is tritium free.

I liked the pattern showing in the eyes
this is similar to before size is 16mm tall 14mm across,paracord hole
pics...





























thanks for looking

I am going to put this one on ebay to see how it does


Hoping to get a few ppl to watch it 
and see what it sells for


----------



## gollum (May 27, 2012)

post above ...got this for sale at the marketplace just now...
check my thread in B/S/T Misc... #40


----------



## gollum (Jun 17, 2012)

just bumping this up I have been selling my damascus lanyard beads at the marketplace
I have just a couple of grooved style ones left and one smooth left
thanks for checking in 
please post in my thread here #40 if interested thanks for looking

thought I'd add a pic of these little shovels I made as a custom order... mustard spoons :thumbsup:


----------



## SgtGoldy (Oct 25, 2013)

Great work man. Damascus is a great metal to work with and the end result is always awesome.


----------



## gollum (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks mate, its a labor of love


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome stuff in Damascus and mokulume!


----------



## gollum (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello anyone interested in my items I make as listed in this thread, I am limited to using my phone for now but I can make custom knives and skulls etc, some stuff listed here is still available, I have been too busy filling other orders for more than the last year, I will be able to do some work for anyone who requests something. 
Please post here and p/m 
Thanks Jason


----------



## bestellen (Mar 6, 2015)

gollum said:


> Hello anyone interested in my items I make as listed in this thread, I am limited to using my phone for now but I can make custom knives and skulls etc, some stuff listed here is still available, I have been too busy filling other orders for more than the last year, I will be able to do some work for anyone who requests something.
> Please post here and p/m
> Thanks Jason


Yes I interested in your items.


----------



## gollum (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks bestellen, send me a p/m or post here if you want any details etc,there is plenty of info in this thread including my PayPal and email, Jason


----------



## gollum (Aug 31, 2015)

finished this recently
beautiful deep etched Chad Nichols stainless damascus blade
titanium liners
blacksite bronze weave carbon scales
damascus spacer
copper and silver furniture (thumbstud and key ring bail)
cryo heat treat to 60Rc 
this will last your lifetime and more




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


This is available for sale
USD$400 to my paypal account
burginjason( at )hotmail.com
shipped registered mail worldwide
blade is 50mm long,overall 115mm
knife is designed for keychain 
comments welcome 
p/m enquiries
Cheers Jason


----------



## KuanR (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful knife at a killer price, good luck with the sale


----------



## Zandar (Sep 4, 2015)

Wow really impressive work. I better not look at these photos to long or I'm liable to get hooked and get caught up in another hobby!


----------



## gollum (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks KuanR and Zandar, 
as I always say, these pics never do the knife justice, this small knife will be on your keychain always ready, I love this size of knife for that reason, so why not have a decent bit of kit ready, my personal keychain knife has lasted 12 years so far and its still great


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 8, 2015)

AMAZING!!!!! That is a piece of art in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Oct 17, 2015)

thanks

I haven't been doing much computer stuff lately 
just happy to be in my workshop

someone should buy this for US$380 ?


----------



## Rudi (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Jason,
This "someone" has no need whatsoever for another folder in this size, but I can't resist such a beauty.
*I'll take it!*
It has been so long since our last deal (the stag-scaled micro-folder) -- I am delighted at this opportunity.
Paypal follows.
Many thanks.


----------



## gollum (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Rudi 
I will talk to you soon, Jason


----------



## Rudi (Nov 12, 2015)

Got it! Lovely. Thanks Jason.


----------



## TexasLumens (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful work!!! Congrats to the new owner. I can sure try that out for awhile if you want me to Rudi!!! :laughing:


----------



## gollum (Nov 24, 2015)

cheers Rudi 
most welcome and appreciated

Thanks TexasLumens


----------



## Galinanam (Sep 28, 2016)

*New flames pattern welded damascus*

The forces of 8x6 are strong within this one. Reno there are videos of you using 8x6 on your channel, wanna own up?


----------



## Carnivean (Jun 9, 2018)

Good to see an Aussie bladesmith. Having to deal with import restrictions for knifes and just the general freight cost is a killer.

Hopefully you're still around. I'd love to be able to buy one of those Moku skulls in the future.


----------

